# SPL Meter Lesson 1



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi.
I'm a bit confused with the analog meter on my old RS SPL.

The scale begins on the Left side at -10db, is 0 in the center then goes to 6DB at the Right end.

I understand that if the range is set to 80, and the reading is 0, 80 is the measurement.

If I wanted to read 75DB while in the 80db range it should point to around -2.5 ... am I right?

-Steve


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

No, it should point to -5.

The magic formula is: Selected range + (read value)

So in your example you have 80 + (-5) = 75

You could also measure 75dB in the 70dB range, the needle would then read +5.


----------

